# Midis selbst herstellen



## Hans-Didi (22. November 2003)

Hi.
Suche ein Programm, mit dem ich selbst "toneditormäßig" MIDIs basteln kann (also quasi die Töne hinschreiben). Gibt es sowas? (möglichst mit Link  )


----------



## NetPerformance (22. November 2003)

Huhu.. 

Schau mal hier  nach.

Gruß
Aaron


----------

